# a little color



## Dansalata (Sep 10, 2012)

one window..the eastern cider i found in the wall on a job i was doing a couple years ago..i was so happy!!!


----------



## Dugout (Sep 10, 2012)

That is very nice.


----------



## Conch times (Sep 10, 2012)

I would be happy for any of those beauties!  Very cool, I love the colors!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice picture Dan, has a Noordsy look to it[]


----------



## Dansalata (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks guys..the pic was taken with my $5 digital camera i got at the flea..steve, i looked at thier gallery on line..nice glass!!!


----------



## epackage (Sep 10, 2012)

I remember that thread about the Cider...looks good...[]


----------



## Dansalata (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks jim,havent dug 4 so long..im postin past finds..lol


----------



## Oldmill (Sep 10, 2012)

That eastern cider bottle is sweet nice find.


----------



## idigjars (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice pic.  Congrats on all your bottles & thanks for sharing with us.  Paul


----------



## toms sc (Sep 13, 2012)

nice bottles


----------



## glass man (Sep 13, 2012)

NICE!I too love the EASTERN CIDER  bottle!!JAMIE


----------

